# TX Aquatic Plant Ban Open Meeting - 13th January at 19:00 CDT



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that the Texas Parks & Wildlife Department will be having its next meeting in Austin, Texas on 13th January at 19:00 CDT which leaves two meetings left to go.

You can get further details here: TPWD: News Release: Dec. 29, 2010: TPWD Seeks Input on Proposed Revised Rules for Exotic Aquatic Plants

If you would like to attend, here is a link to Google Maps:
TPWD Headquarters, Commission Hearing Room, 4200 Smith School Road - Google Maps


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

PLEASE, everyone of voting age show up!!! Tell them you are not happy!!!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i cant im in kansas right now aaaahhh


----------

